# forum für kassler biker



## dirtfelix (15. März 2007)

Also zuerst hoffe ich mal das ich hier nichts mache was irgendwie vom Forum verboten ist.

Ich wollte euch(den kassler bikern) nur mal sagen
 dass es jetzt extra ein forum für uns gibt 
halt damit wir ma alle was zusammen 
machen können wie z.B uns um die Pflege der Strecken kümmern  oder einfach mal zum biken verabreden.
www.bikeninkassel.de.vu
mfg felix


----------

